
Windows 10 and Windows Server 2016 get new TCP improvements - Sami_Lehtinen
http://windowsreport.com/windows-10-windows-server-2016-tcp-improvements/
======
Arnavion
1st party link:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/networking/2016/07/18/an...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/networking/2016/07/18/announcing-
new-transport-advancements-in-the-anniversary-update-for-windows-10-and-
windows-server-2016/)

------
spdustin
I want to enjoy the technical details of the Technet post on their own merits,
but I can't help but add "to better support our telemetry needs" to the end of
some of the phrases, like so:

"Like Windows TFO, IW10 mostly affects small object transfers over the
Internet. Windows IW10 can transfer small Internet objects up to twice as
quickly as ICW4 _[to better support our telemetry needs]_ "

~~~
rakshithbekal
man this memes gotta stop. Everyone else does telemetry, why shouldn't
Microsoft do it if it means making the product better for users?

